

Need help breaking my programming language - joelg236

I&#x27;ve written a scripting language that runs on top of Java. At this point it has all the features I need, but I&#x27;m just trying to find bugs to fix. I know there are probably some wacky behaviors that I want to catch as soon as possible.<p>Any chance you could write some programs and see how they work out? It&#x27;d be hugely appreciated!<p>*I ported it to Java SE for testing on desktop<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Team4334&#x2F;gordianSE<p>Thanks guys!
======
joelg236
By the way, if you know of a place where this might be better received, I'd be
happy to go there.

